# Hot Cheesy Spinach Dip



## norgeskog (Mar 8, 2005)

Somehow I keep getting on someones mailing list for these cards, so will share, so it is not original and I have not made this one, but will.

HOT CHEESY SPINACH DIP - 8 servings

2 Tbs butter
1/4 cup chopped onion
2 cloves garlic, minced
1 Tbs flour
2 pkg, 9 oz ea, frozen chopped spinach, thawed & drained well
1-3/4 cup half-and-half
1 can (8 oz) sliced water chestnuts, drained
1 cup shredded cheddar cheese
1 pkg (1 oz) dry vegetable soup
1/4 cup parmesan cheese

Preheat oven to 425F.  Melt butter in a large saucepan over medium heat.  Add onion and garlic and cook and stir until onion is crisp tender and garlic is fragrant, 2-3 minutes

Stir in flour, cook and stir an additional minute.  Add half-and-half and cook, stirring constantly until  mixture boils and thickens, about 2 minutes.

Remove saucepan from heat, stir in chopped spinach, water chestnuts, cheddar cheese and vegetable soup mix.  Spoon dip into a 1 quart casserole or gratin dish and sprinkle with parmesan.

Bake dip until it is bubbly and cheese is  melted 10-15 minutes.  Serve warm with crustini or crackers.


----------



## crewsk (Mar 9, 2005)

Norgeskog, this looks really good! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## SizzlininIN (Mar 9, 2005)

Norg..........I've never had spinach dip but this recipe sounds amazing.


----------



## norgeskog (Mar 9, 2005)

SizzlininIN said:
			
		

> Norg..........I've never had spinach dip but this recipe sounds amazing.


 
THanks Crewz and Sizz, wish I could take the credit but I just copied the recipe card I got in the mail.  Anyway, I normally do not eat spinach cooked, too soggy, but this is for chopped and I thought it sounded really good.  I have had a chopped spinich dip in the past and liked it so this will be added to my list.  Hope you guys enjoy it.


----------



## buckytom (Mar 9, 2005)

a nice addition to a spinach dip like this are artichohe hearts. a local restaurant makes it like that, and serves it with both grilled pita wedges and corn chips. thanks for the recipe norgeskog.


----------



## norgeskog (Mar 9, 2005)

buckytom said:
			
		

> a nice addition to a spinach dip like this are artichohe hearts. a local restaurant makes it like that, and serves it with both grilled pita wedges and corn chips. thanks for the recipe norgeskog.


 
velkommen buck


----------

